# Ciclones Tropicais na Austrália e Pacífico Sul - 2017/2018



## Orion (9 Fev 2018 às 14:55)

Está prevista uma intensificação rápida do ciclone Gita. Os trajetos dos ciclones nesta região são de difícil previsão. 

Niue e Tonga poderão ser afetados diretamente. Fiji ficará na expectativa.


----------



## Orion (9 Fev 2018 às 15:07)

*Heavy rain causes flooding in homes as Samoa prepares for cyclone *

Ciclone Gita sobre Samoa.


----------



## Orion (11 Fev 2018 às 11:47)

Amanhã a principal ilha do arquipélago de Tonga deverá ser atingida diretamente pela Gita. Estima-se um vento a rondar os 100 nós (cat. 3; nomenclatura SS).


----------



## Orion (12 Fev 2018 às 10:23)

Chegou mais intenso do que se esperava.











Antes de chegar às ilhas o olho perdeu alguma consistência devido ao cisalhamento.











Às 9h UTC o JTWC estimou um olho com um diâmetro de 28 kms.


----------



## Orion (12 Fev 2018 às 10:28)




----------



## Orion (12 Fev 2018 às 17:48)

> *6.30am:* Tonga Naitonal Emergency Office's Graham Kenna has told Radio New Zealand that power and water are still out in Nuku'alofa, and almost every property has been damaged in some way. He said the storm hitting at low tide had worked in Tonga's favour, as ocean surges could have been an issue at high tide. The wind is still strong, with debris and dangerous pieces of roofing being blown around. The curfew remains in place for another half an hour.





> *6.21am: *NASA's SPoRT centre estimates that gust of wind overnight in Tonga could have been as high as 150 knots - 277kmh.





> *5.57am: *1 NEWS Pacific Correspondent Barbara Dreaver has confirmed she is OK after the cyclone, although her room has flooded. "A shocking night but we are OK - we are the lucky ones". She has seen unconfirmed reports that a person has died in Fua'Motu.



 https://www.tvnz.co.nz/one-news/wor...aged-almost-every-property-in-nukualofa-tonga


----------



## Orion (13 Fev 2018 às 22:36)

Ciclone Gita a passar a sul de Fiji. Não está previsto que venha a afetar diretamente mais zonas habitadas.


----------



## Orion (13 Fev 2018 às 22:40)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Mar 2018 às 17:53)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Mar 2018 às 15:34)




----------



## Orion (19 Mar 2018 às 23:34)

O JTWC prevê que o ciclone Marcus atinja 140 nós (cat. 5; escala SS) na madrugada do dia 21.

Imagens a cores aqui  http://satview.bom.gov.au/

O olho está atualmente encoberto mas a referida agência há pouco estimava um olho com 10 milhas náuticas de extensão (+-18.5 kms).

Às 21:55z havia convecção muito intensa na parede do olho.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Mar 2018 às 21:38)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Mar 2018 às 13:53)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Mar 2018 às 13:58)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Mar 2018 às 18:30)




----------



## Orion (23 Mar 2018 às 11:23)

Depois do Marcus, a Austrália está a ser afetada pelo ciclone Nora.

Por agora a previsão indica que chegará a um cat. 4 (escala SS).

Mais importante que a intensidade é o seu comportamento. Se a previsão (do GFS) se confirmar, o Marcus vai ser o Harvey do hemisfério sul.












Como acontece na maioria da Austrália, o noroeste de Queensland tem uma reduzida densidade populacional. Como tal, os danos serão tendencialmente mínimos.

A zona de Normanton tem, em média, 100-200 mms em Março e 600-1000 mms de precipitação anual.

Como se está a falar do hemisfério sul, há mais incerteza nos modelos. Pelo ECM os maiores acumulados ficarão no Golfo da Carpentaria. O modelo regional do IM indígena (ACCESS), mete a Nora a pastar a nordeste, no 'Top End'.


----------



## Orion (23 Mar 2018 às 11:30)

O radar mais próximo da zona onde a Nora fará o _landfall_ está aqui  http://www.bom.gov.au/products/IDR361.loop.shtml#skip

---

Às 09z, à Nora foi atribuída uma intensidade de 65 nós (no limite de cat. 1, escala SS). Parte da parede do olho já aparece neste radar.


----------



## Orion (24 Mar 2018 às 12:20)

Orion disse:


> Como se está a falar do hemisfério sul, há mais incerteza nos modelos.








Má previsão. Ainda assim, a indicação de muita chuva localizada mantém-se.


----------

